

Kodeincloud - build your dream app - arunoda
http://kodeincloud.com/

======
swGooF
Can you please say a bit more about what this is? Is it an IDE? Is it hosting?
Is it both? IS it specific to a language/framework?

~~~
JonLim
And add that to the landing page as well, it wouldn't help anyone who
discovered this without HN.

~~~
arunoda
Thanks. We'll be once we are actually ready :)

